# Raw or cooked eggs?



## Jade Conley (Dec 5, 2017)

should I feed raw or cooked eggs?


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Dec 5, 2017)

you can feed both but most parents feed their Gus' cooked.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Dec 6, 2017)

I read that raw chicken egg whites are not so healthy for tegus.... so just feed yolks or cook them.


----------



## dpjm (Dec 6, 2017)

> I read that raw chicken egg whites are not so healthy for tegus.... so just feed yolks or cook them.



This is due to a protein called avidin, which binds with biotin. The idea is that a biotin deficiency could develop.

It also depends on where you get your eggs. Supermarket eggs *need* to be cooked, eggs from a reputable small farm might be ok raw. (This is not related to avidin, but to contamination issues.)


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 18, 2017)

Cooked. Raw eggs can carry salmonella.


----------

